# University Reform



## Thunderbird (Nov 19, 2015)

Liberal arts education is wonderful - history, philosophy, classic literature are great; but today's liberal arts departments are often devoted to ridiculous propaganda and intolerance.

Weird College Courses

The over-privileged shrieking like toddlers because of possibly insensitive *Halloween costumes!*

Professor vs. free speech.

Students and their parents go bankrupt while university bureaucrats grow fat!

College president pay: Is it too high?

Why the Government is to Blame for High College Costs

I certainly don't want to ban PC propaganda (or Mein Kampf or Das Kapital for that matter), but I don't think taxpayers should be forced to fund this kind of useless nonsense.

Maybe we should defund government supported humanities departments and focus instead on STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics) education and vocational training.

World University Rankings Reflect Growing Demand for STEM Subjects


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 19, 2015)

Three of the influential thinkers who have corrupted the humanities:

Foucault was dedicated to pedophilia and sadomasochism and spreading the HIV virus - The perversions of M. Foucault by Roger Kimball - The New Criterion and America: Exceptionally Good or Exceptionally Evil? | Dinesh D'Souza

Chomsky served as an apologist for mass-murdering dictators - FrontPage Magazine - The Hypocrisy of Noam Chomsky

Andrea Dworkin tried to divide men and women - Articles: The Pity of Feminism


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 19, 2015)

Coming soon to America?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 19, 2015)

The new non-issue being pushed by con media to try to discredit academia, which is a tactic that every authoritarian government uses. Its an attempt to make smart people look not so smart so "don't listen to them, what do they know".

The few bad apples should be dealt with. But if you are going to convict all 'Universities' for the actions of a tiny few then all Christians are responsible for the murders of people that bomb abortion clinics, and by your logic we'd need 'Christianity reform'.

So pick your poison.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 19, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> The new non-issue being pushed by con media to try to discredit academia,


I guess some vast right-wing conspiracy manufactured those videos I presented in the OP.



> Its an attempt to make smart people look not so smart so "don't listen to them, what do they know".


The PC fanatics don't need help to look not so smart.



> The few bad apples should be dealt with.


Many more examples: Religious Liberty Archives - FIRE



> But if you are going to convict all 'Universities' for the actions of a tiny few then all Christians are responsible for the murders of people that bomb abortion clinics, and by your logic we'd need 'Christianity reform'.


To be fair the abortion industry has killed tens of millions - targeting minorities, women, and the handicapped for mass murder.

Also consider:

Pro-Life Activist Shot and Killed in Michigan

Unlicensed doctor pleads in Philly abortion case


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 19, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The new non-issue being pushed by con media to try to discredit academia,
> ...



You don't condemn 'Christian's' killing anyone, your stance is well we kill less than other people. Which seems to be a favorite fall back for people claiming to be kristian that can't defend their faith.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 19, 2015)

More about left-wing anti-intellectual hysteria: University Protests | National Review Online


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 20, 2015)

Check out the article: How Free Speech Died on Campus - FIRE


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 20, 2015)

The thread premise fails as a non-issue; unfounded, delusional, paranoid, and devoid of merit.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 20, 2015)

There is a Perfect Storm of factors acting to diminish the value of "higher education," and the solution may be for some colleges to get back to basics, offer a valuable and useful education in three (3) years at a reasonable cost, and see if anyone is interested.

(1)  The Baby Boom coupled with the Vietnam War (and millions of draft dodgers) induced America to expand our education capacity dramatically to accommodate this massive influx of high school seniors wanting to go to college.

(2)  The Draft Dodgers and their fellow Pinko-Commie-Fag-Junkies went to college, liked it, remained there, and now hold essentially all of the department chairs in the country.  [Question:  Have any of the Humanities faculty at this Institution ever voted for a Republican in any Election?  Answer: Are you kidding?].

(3)  After the phenomenon of the Baby Boom passed through, the colleges were stuck with tens of thousands of excess slots in their Freshman classes, with not enough "College Material" students to fill them.  Hence, they watered down the entrance criteria and established minimally-rigorous majors to accommodate these marginal students (e.g., anything containing the word, "studies").

(4)  Democrat Politicians LIKED the idea of hundreds of thousands of marginal students going to college; they were (a) being brainwashed by the aforesaid Pinko... college professors, (b) not unemployed and getting into trouble, and (c) more likely to be low-information Democrat voters.  Thus, the politicians created scores of grant and loan programs to promote this phenomenon.

(5)  White Guilt resulted in tens of thousands of even-less-qualified "minority" students on campus, who have nothing better to do than look for petty grievances that they can complain about.

Today's situation cannot be the least bit surprising to anyone who has been paying attention for the past 40 years.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 20, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread premise fails as a non-issue; unfounded, delusional, paranoid, and devoid of merit.



Another drive by drivel-fest by C Clayton Oxygen-thief.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 20, 2015)

It's sad to think of parents and students working hard to pay tuition while the elites make 100s of 1000s.

10 Insanely Overpaid Public College Presidents


----------



## ogibillm (Nov 20, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> It's sad to think of parents and students working hard to pay tuition while the elites make 100s of 1000s.
> 
> 10 Insanely Overpaid Public College Presidents


Do you have a degree?


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 20, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad to think of parents and students working hard to pay tuition while the elites make 100s of 1000s.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

Bias in academia:

How academia's liberal bias is killing social science

Religious Bias in Academia | Emerging Scholars Network

Wouldn't tolerance and diversity of opinion be preferable?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 21, 2015)

Scientists deal with reality, and sorry if reality has a liberal bias cons but it does. You can,t force your weird 6,000 year old Earth worldview to fit into reality. And bitching about it isn't going to change reality either. And there is no 'equal argument' between reality and fantasy.

Conservatives live in a world of fantasy, this isn't what is taught at real colleges, they teach facts.

You can go to fake colleges that teach your fantasy worldview, try 'liberty college' (Orwell was right) or others like it. They aren't too hip on physics either so you'll fit right in.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Scientists deal with reality, and sorry if reality has a liberal bias cons but it does.


If your reading comprehension improves you'll notice I suggested in the OP that we focus on STEM education.



> You can,t force your weird 6,000 year old Earth worldview to fit into reality.


Should we discard worldviews because of their antiquity?  You know the materialistic worldview is older than Christianity.



> Conservatives live in a world of fantasy, this isn't what is taught at real colleges, they teach facts.


The shrill propaganda we see at so many universities = fact?!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 21, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Scientists deal with reality, and sorry if reality has a liberal bias cons but it does.
> ...



Demonstrate how much of the curriculum at college campuses is 'shrill propaganda' and how much is the teaching of fact.

The conservative habit of finding 'one' example of something, and then claiming 'therefore I've discredited all of it forever and ever' won't fly junior. You live in hyperbole land.

You can't find one full college curriculum that is 'shrill propaganda' because it doesn't exist. Your whole schtick is 'well its snowing in my yard so therefore the rest of the world must be cold too' or some variation, like the absolute bugwit who threw a snowball in Congress and declared 'see, I've proven 10,000 PH.D's wrong'.

No, you've proven how ignorant you are of reality.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 21, 2015)

I am a student, although not social sciences, but I can attest that the biggest idiotism is taught, especially at American colleges.  In Europe, everyone is used to it, but in the US now too?  Here is an example.  Why should you want assets as your money? Why should you want cash?  Why should you want hereditary piers participating in the political leadership of your country?  Why should you want an Electoral College?  Why should you want to stand your ground?  Why would you ever disagree with popular majority elections?  And so on.  They expect you to be "sensible" enough to have a "common sense" to say "no" to all these.  The Soviet communists couldn't have done it better.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 21, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> I am a student, although not social sciences, but I can attest that the biggest idiotism is taught, especially at American colleges.  In Europe, everyone is used to it, but in the US now too?  Here is an example.  Why should you want assets as your money? Why should you want cash?  Why should you want hereditary piers participating in the political leadership of your country?  Why should you want an Electoral College?  Why should you want to stand your ground?  Why would you ever disagree with popular majority elections?  And so on.  They expect you to be "sensible" enough to have a "common sense" to say "no" to all these.  The Soviet communists couldn't have done it better.



You like to burn ideas as much as you'd like to burn books I'd guess.

For you and the other simple minds out there. When you leave a class, any class, you don't have to believe it and you aren't in any jeopardy because you are asked and are answering questions that make you uncomfortable.

That is precisely what college is for. Otherwise you can just sit next to your AM radio and hear all the claptrap that some snake oil salesman wants to sell you and veg out. Its called the tea party.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > I am a student, although not social sciences, but I can attest that the biggest idiotism is taught, especially at American colleges.  In Europe, everyone is used to it, but in the US now too?  Here is an example.  Why should you want assets as your money? Why should you want cash?  Why should you want hereditary piers participating in the political leadership of your country?  Why should you want an Electoral College?  Why should you want to stand your ground?  Why would you ever disagree with popular majority elections?  And so on.  They expect you to be "sensible" enough to have a "common sense" to say "no" to all these.  The Soviet communists couldn't have done it better.
> ...


Wow you couldn't be more wrong!  It's the PC fanatics that want to burn books and impose censorship.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 21, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Read some books or search online for the acts of conservatives in various societies. In some instances they didn't burn books they burned people. It is the fear of the conservative mind that drives these bizarre behaviors throughout human history.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> The conservative habit of finding 'one' example of something, and then claiming 'therefore I've discredited all of it forever and ever' won't fly junior. You live in hyperbole land.


1) I am not a Republican. For example I think the U.S. meddles far too much in the Middle East.  2) Why do you dismiss all the facts I've presented?

George Yancey has provided empirical evidence documenting academic bias against conservatives and religious folk.  Why do you feel he is wrong? See: Compromising Scholarship: Religious and Political Bias in American Higher Education

A group of academics I linked to above stated: Psychologists have demonstrated the value of diversity—particularly diversity of viewpoints—for enhancing creativity, discovery, and problem solving. But one key type of viewpoint diversity is lacking in academic psychology in general and social psychology in particular: political diversity. This article reviews the available evidence and finds support for four claims: 1) Academic psychology once had considerable political diversity, but has lost nearly all of it in the last 50 years; 2) This lack of political diversity can undermine the validity of social psychological science via mechanisms such as the embedding of liberal values into research questions and methods, steering researchers away from important but politically unpalatable research topics, and producing conclusions that mischaracterize liberals and conservatives alike; 3) Increased political diversity would improve social psychological science by reducing the impact of  bias mechanisms such as confirmation bias, and by empowering dissenting minorities to improve the quality of the majority’s thinking; and 4) The underrepresentation of nonliberals in social psychology is most likely due to a combination of self-selection, hostile climate, and discrimination.  We close with recommendations for increasing political diversity in social psychology.

Why do you feel they are wrong too?

Your mind seems nailed shut against the facts.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Read some books or search online for the acts of conservatives in various societies. In some instances they didn't burn books they burned people. It is the fear of the conservative mind that drives these bizarre behaviors throughout human history.


Of course people on the left have embraced mass murder and intolerance.  Can you provide a recent example of conservative intolerance in a university in the U.S.?


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 21, 2015)

You seem out of touch IsaacNewton, try to connect with reality:

Student Blasts Her College’s ‘Thought Police’ and Political Correctness That’s ‘Reached the Level of Crazy’

As a Republican, I'm on the Fringe

THOUGHT POLICE: University Persecutes Professor for Speaking Unfavorably of Gay Marriage - The College Fix

Feminist Studies Professor Leads Angry Mob to Assault Pro-Lifers


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for keeping it civil, a breath of fresh air in these parts.

“There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.”  - Isaac Asimov -

This in a nutshell is it.

Are there professors in colleges, in high schools, in private schools that hold a certain belief pattern and try to force their students into that pattern? Of course, we are talking about human beings. Is this a systemic thing in colleges? No. The vast majority of professors teach their subjects and that's it.

There is a liberal, as in liberated, bent to people that have had higher education in general. And it isn't because of 'indoctrination'. Knowledge naturally leads people away from superstition and the belief in 'magic'. Because no magic can be observed. None. All things operate on the laws of nature. All. Physics and chemistry.

People who have not outgrown this need to believe in magic DO have a hard time in college. No question. Asking colleges to somehow 'equalize' the curriculum to present fact and magic as just two differing opinions to be debated equally is ludicrous. This is why academia sees 'intelligent design' (an Orwellian construct intentionally constructed to make it 'appear' there is an equal discussion) as something to be belittled and kept out of the classroom. Though it is considered in a religious studies type of class, where all religions are looked at.

Conservative media has been nonstop in demonizing colleges and professors. You can hear it every single day. That is on purpose. Their purpose is to create these phoney manufactured 'debates' between fact and opinion.

Sorry, not going to happen. If normal college teaches something you don't like then leave and go to a bible college, or somewhere else. As I stated I think professors should refrain from trying to force students to their opinion, but its a human thing to do and it isn't 'rampant' in colleges.

You certainly aren't going to be getting any equal time in a church for any view of ANYTHING that the pastor or congregation disagrees with.

Ignorance is not as good as knowledge. Requiring any school to teach them as equals is ignorance in action.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 22, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Thanks for keeping it civil, a breath of fresh air in these parts.
> 
> “There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.”  - Isaac Asimov -
> 
> This in a nutshell is it.


As we've seen many of these anti-intellectuals are on the left.



> There is a liberal, as in liberated, bent to people that have had higher education in general. And it isn't because of 'indoctrination'. Knowledge naturally leads people away from superstition and the belief in 'magic'.


You seem overly partisan. Liberals often hide from the facts.



> Because no magic can be observed. None. All things operate on the laws of nature. All. Physics and chemistry.
> 
> People who have not outgrown this need to believe in magic DO have a hard time in college.


This is the sort of simple-minded positivism I expect to hear from pouty, whiny adolescent atheist boys on the internet.

Check out these articles:

Blinded by Scientism

Five Things Science Cannot Prove (but are necessary for science to work) | internetmonk.com



> Conservative media has been nonstop in demonizing colleges and professors. You can hear it every single day. That is on purpose.


The media elite are, with a few well known exceptions, on the left.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 22, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Running to history is a sad attempt to ignore that today it is the progressive side that doesn't want exposure to ideas they consider "bad". From trigger warnings, to safe zones, to the latest and greatest "cultural appropriation" bullshit. the SJW twats that make up your activist vanguard only desire the complete elimination of ideas they find "icky"


----------



## Abishai100 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Standardized Testing: Skewers*

Given that standardized tests (administered to high school and junior high school students) have been criticized lately for being culturally biased, and universities use these tests for admissions evaluations, how much dialogue does university reform create for preparatory education (i.e., grades K-12)?

To understand the American education diaspora, you may have to address the full menu of education administration.

There's no reason today that high school counselors should not talk to students about the prestige value of brain fitness geared standardized tests such as the California Achievement Test (CAT) and the Graduate Record Examination (GRE).

We could find ways to connect administration with mentorship.



*
CAT*

*

 *


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 23, 2015)

Influential academic Peter Singer and infanticide:

Peter Singer Defends His Views on Killing Disabled Babies Via Infanticide

Fact Sheet on Peter Singer | Independent Living Institute


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 23, 2015)

Libs respect SCIENCE?  Are you kidding me?

Medical science continually PROVES the humanity of a fetus in the womb.

Economic science proves the idiocy of minimum wage laws.

Environmental science disproves the bizarre assertion that CO2 is a "harmful pollutant."

Social science proves the total failure of the War on Poverty, and that it has done nothing but create generations of government-dependent slugs.

Social science proves the dramatic high value of monogamous marriage to society, and yet the Left continually sponsors and supports bastardy and bizarre distortions of marriage.

Lefties like to continually make reference to the 8 people in the U.S., coincidentally Republican, who believe that the earth is "6,000" years old, and claim that they represent the entire political Right.

That's scientific, isn't it?


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 23, 2015)

More on the demise of positivism: The lingering death of positivism


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> Liberal arts education is wonderful - history, philosophy, classic literature are great; but today's liberal arts departments are often devoted to ridiculous propaganda and intolerance.
> 
> Weird College Courses
> 
> ...



I agree.  it is important to choose your battles, and it seems like these liberal college students and professors choose the most stupid battles some of the time.  With all the problems we are having in our world today, to focus on some Halloween costume is incredibly dumb.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 24, 2015)

Scott Walker and other governors have worked to defund the anti-intellectual hysterics who infest too many liberal arts departments at state universities.

Limousine liberals/academic elites have received enough aid from American taxpayers.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 24, 2015)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Indeed.  They are already doing it though, ever since 1917.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 27, 2015)

More on cultural Marxism:

The Cocked Fist Culture

10 Tips to Survive Today's College Campus, or: Everything You Need to Know About College Microaggressions | RealClearPolitics

KInd of fun to watch the revolution consume itself.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 29, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Economic science proves the idiocy of minimum wage laws.



Economic Science can't do algebra.

Economic Wargames: How the economic model is unsustainable and enslaving.

psik


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 29, 2015)

"University Reform"

Again, this has nothing to do with 'good faith reform,' this is in fact bad faith rightwing partisan politics, an effort on the part of some conservatives to attack colleges and universities most on the right incorrectly perceive to be 'liberal,' when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Thunderbird (Nov 29, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "University Reform"
> an effort on the part of some conservatives to attack colleges and universities most on the right incorrectly perceive to be 'liberal,' when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.


I've posted studies that show you are wrong, but don't let the facts get in the way of your partisan whining.


----------



## Thunderbird (Dec 6, 2015)

The revolution devours itself:

Brown University Professor Denounces ‘McCarthy’ Witch-Hunts


----------



## Thunderbird (Jan 2, 2016)

More anti-intellectual hysterics: The 13 Most Ridiculously PC Moments on College Campuses in 2015 , by Katherine Timpf, National Review


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's remove these parasites and lower the cost of tuition:

Taking aim at New York’s academic fat cats

The academic fat cats: Vice-chancellors at Britain's top universities


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2016)

An educated population is the enemy of conservatism, as is a population that votes.

Hence the hatred of Universities and this thread.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 2, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> An educated population is the enemy of conservatism, as is a population that votes.
> 
> Hence the hatred of Universities and this thread.



Considering the trends towards collective thought and punishment of thought outside the groupthink is mostly coming from the left nowadays, your statement is a comical deflection.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2016)

martybegan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > An educated population is the enemy of conservatism, as is a population that votes.
> ...



Yes, let us consider which group is more prone to groupthink. Those who are uneducated and thus are the most easily manipulated, or those who are educated. 

Check with the founders, their view was only an educated population could keep democracy. 

Con-media vomits in the ears of the uneducated, saying "beware those who are intelligent, those who go to university, they are your enemy". 

'Twas always thus with conservatism throughout history and always thus will be.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 2, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Check with the founders, their view was only an educated population could keep democracy.
> 
> Con-media vomits in the ears of the uneducated, saying "beware those who are intelligent, those who go to university, they are your enemy".


Subservience to the PC thought police does not = intelligence.  Intolerance does not = education.

Pedestrian minds cling to PC pieties. 



> 'Twas always thus with conservatism throughout history and always thus will be.


'Twas always thus with leftists throughout history and always thus will be.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2016)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Check with the founders, their view was only an educated population could keep democracy.
> ...



You are the end product of Faux News and Fish Dimbaugh making lies seem real. 

Congrats.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


You are the excrescence produced by too much exposure to Barney Frank and Joy Behar and other brain dead liberal celebrities.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 3, 2016)

Thunderbird said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



You sound like you're crying. 

Buck up cubby.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



These days going to college does not guarantee an education. I'm sorry but some degree in victim-status studies does not make one an intellectual, and it certainly doesn't make people ready for the job market. 

You are confusing the conservative disdain for egghead intellectualism for an actual disdain of intellectual pursuits and knowledge. 

Yet you ignore the current PROGRESSIVE trend of college students to want to suppress any dissenting opinion. 

Haaaaaaacccccckkkkkk.....


----------



## guno (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> An educated population is the enemy of conservatism, as is a population that votes.
> 
> Hence the hatred of Universities and this thread.


*Anti-intellectualism Is Killing America*

*In a country where a sitting congressman told a crowd that evolution and the Big Bang are“lies straight from the pit of hell,” where the chairman of a Senate environmental panel brought a snowball into the chamber as evidence that climate change is a hoax, where almost one in three citizens can’t name the vice president, it is beyond dispute that critical thinking has been abandoned as a cultural value*

*Anti-intellectualism Is Killing America*


----------



## guno (Feb 3, 2016)

*There has been a long history with anti intellectualism in the United States , its current manifestation is in the GOP *
*

The GOP and the Rise of Anti-Knowledge

Buttressing this merger is a vast support structure of media, foundations, pressure groups and even a thriving cottage industry of fake historians and phony scientists. From Fox News to the Discovery Institute (which exists solely to “disprove” evolution), and from the Heritage Foundation (which propagandizes that tax cuts increase revenue despite massive empirical evidence to the contrary) to bogus “historians” like David Barton (who confected a fraudulent biography of a piously devout Thomas Jefferson that had to be withdrawn by the publisher), the anti-knowledge crowd has created an immense ecosystem of political disinformation.

The GOP and the Rise of Anti-Knowledge | BillMoyers.com*


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


That's left-wing self-proclaimed intellectuals.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

guno said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > An educated population is the enemy of conservatism, as is a population that votes.
> ...


Then why don't you go to another country.

Anti-intellectual nitwit (and liberal) Bill Maher: Bill Maher: Anti-Science Knuckle Dragger?


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

Interesting video: 48 Liberal Lies About American History

More fear of facts from liberals elites.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 3, 2016)

Education Reform (if I were Emperor) (pertains only to publicly-funded institutions):

(1)  Eliminate all inter-collegiate sports competitions.  They are a huge waste of money and a diversion from the primary mission of the institution.  Most college sports programs lose money anyway.

(2)  Limit all universities to a maximum of 50 majors.  None may include the word, "Studies."

(3)  Eliminate tenure.  Require that professors teach a minimum of 18 class-hours per week, and minimum class size is 25. Same salary and benefits as other State employees with comparable responsibilities.

(4)  Encourage hiring of "adjunct faculty" - part-time instructors with real world knowledge and experience, but no more than 25% of total teaching hours can be done by adjuncts.

(5) De-fund any and all student organizations that are not primarily educational.

(6) Disband all college and university police departments.

(7)  Make admissions purely on academic merit, based primarily on standardized testing.  High School grades can count for no more than 50% of the evaluation criteria.  Essays?  Extracurricular activities?  Forget about it.

(8)  Downsize so that approximately 25% of the state's graduating HS seniors can go to a state college.  The rest are simply not "college material," or can go to a private school.

(9)  Tuition is ZERO.  Books and other materials provided at cost.  Dormitory & food provided  at zero cost where the student is not able to commute.

(10)  Hold classes 11 months per year with "normal" graduation in three years.

(11) BONUS:  Shoot everyone who currently holds a position with a title that includes the word, "diversity."


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 3, 2016)

martybegan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You live in conservative-media la la land. 

Go to your local university or lookup up the curriculum for a 4 year degree. It hasn't changed much in the last 50 years. Chemistry, biology, geology, and other standard requirements. Then you get into specifics for your field. 

Con-media has demonized universities with its nonstop lying factory. Because educated people are anathema to current conservative politics. 

I feel sorry for anyone who looks at education as a negative. It only enhances life.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 3, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> Education Reform (if I were Emperor) (pertains only to publicly-funded institutions):
> 
> (1)  Eliminate all inter-collegiate sports competitions.  They are a huge waste of money and a diversion from the primary mission of the institution.  Most college sports programs lose money anyway.
> 
> ...



Thank God you're not Emperor.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Yes, watered down chemistry, biology, etc. I live in the real word, and as an Engineer with a Master's degree I basically torpedo your entire "conservatives hate education" mantra. What we hate is academic track curriculum that only lead to a small # of academic based jobs being considered as viable majors for other work pursuits. 

And education for an education's sake is the luxury of the trust fund set, the rest of us should get one that allows us to earn more $$ than the people before us.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 3, 2016)

martybegan said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



LOL Watered down. Yes explain how you water down chemistry. 

Break out of your meme-guided unreality. Chemistry is chemistry. 

It's so sad to see people who believe political whackjobs about 'education isn't a good thing'. 

Ridiculous, get educated. And stop with the right-wing whining about universities and Hollywood. You aren't that smart and you aren't that creative, live with it. Go dig ditches or something useful.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



There is Chem 101, which is the science track chemistry all freshmen who want to work on a STEM degree take, and "introduction to" or "topics in" Chemistry, the watered down version taken by Poli-Sci and communications majors so they can meet requirements. I suggest you actually look a course guides, the fluff classes are easy to pick out.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> You live in conservative-media la la land.


I am certainly not a partisan Republican. For example I strongly oppose corporate welfare and nation-building in the Mideast.



> Go to your local university or lookup up the curriculum for a 4 year degree. It hasn't changed much in the last 50 years. Chemistry, biology, geology, and other standard requirements. Then you get into specifics for your field.


You claim to value education yet you lack basic reading skills. I suggested in the OP that we focus on STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, and Mathematics) education.



> I feel sorry for anyone who looks at education as a negative. It only enhances life.


I agree. That's why I oppose the twisted PC fanatics.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ridiculous, get educated. And stop with the right-wing whining about universities and Hollywood.


Now you embrace Hollywood celebrities? You think Rosie O'Donnell and Barbra Streisand and Sean Penn are great intellects? lol


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

Not only do you misrepresent my position IsaacNewton, but you also fail to understand that the academic left is often hostile to science.

Higher Superstition: The Academic Left and Its Quarrels with Science


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 3, 2016)

Academic absurdity: The Sokal Affair


----------



## Thunderbird (May 5, 2016)

More on the intolerant limousine liberal parasites: I Was Disinvited on Campus


----------



## Thunderbird (May 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders wants to coddle the wealthy: Study: Bernie Sanders' Free-College Plan Helps Rich People Most


----------



## Thunderbird (Apr 22, 2017)

Fascists vs. free speech: Get Up, Stand Up


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 22, 2017)

Thunderbird said:


> Fascists vs. free speech: Get Up, Stand Up




Lol, your speech is all about destroying the university and turning us into a bunch of tribal animals.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> The new non-issue being pushed by con media to try to discredit academia, which is a tactic that every authoritarian government uses. Its an attempt to make smart people look not so smart so "don't listen to them, what do they know".
> 
> The few bad apples should be dealt with. But if you are going to convict all 'Universities' for the actions of a tiny few then all Christians are responsible for the murders of people that bomb abortion clinics, and by your logic we'd need 'Christianity reform'.
> 
> So pick your poison.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Scientists deal with reality, and sorry if reality has a liberal bias cons but it does. ......f


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Scientists deal with reality, and sorry if reality has a liberal bias cons but it does. ......f


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...





Hyper-partisan drones are such mindless shells that they can't see how absurd they really are.


----------



## Thunderbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Fascists vs. free speech: Get Up, Stand Up
> ...


The mobs & the PC thought police that suppress free speech are the tribal animals who are destroying the universities.


----------



## Thunderbird (May 29, 2017)

More tantrums from the over-privileged and the under-tolerant. Watch as students scream at a left-wing professor and demand his resignation:


The revolution consumes its own.


----------

